# Buillding a Simple Storage Shed - Cobb County, GA Style



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess the picture says it all


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm having trouble seeing what's up with the shed?  I see the sign, but is there something obvious I'm missing with the shed itself?  Feeling a little slow this morning....


----------



## Trizey (Jun 12, 2008)

What code are you breaking?


----------



## jneil (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank God my goverment is protecting me.


----------



## Buck (Jun 12, 2008)

It seems someone forgot a permit...


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 12, 2008)

The MAN keepin' ya down...  That inhales profusely


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 12, 2008)

No permit maybe?  My county allows up to a 150 square foot or maybe it was 180 square foot building without a permit.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 12, 2008)

I did not get a permit for finishing out my attic in a section of Birmingham similar to Cobb County.  They tried to give me a hard time when the contractors put all of the demolition materials out by the street.  I told them I was just cleaning out my basement and this was stuff I was storing in case I needed it in the future.

I also got my dumpster Condemed for putting too much construction debree on another house I remodeled

The govnt. at it's finest.


----------



## grim (Jun 12, 2008)

One of your neighbors ratted you out.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 12, 2008)

grim said:


> One of your neighbors ratted you out.



Or someone on here.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

For the last week, I've been trying to work this out with the Government that owns my land - cause evidently I don't.
I've been simmering about this and now Pbradley has to start his thread about property http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=208400&highlight=property 

I live in a 40+ yo subdivision and no homeowners association  There is however a retired old lady, 1/2 mile up the road who rides around anonimously turning folks in for such henious crimes as parking on the grass, leaving a ladder outside, expired car tags , ect. Thankfully we have her around or the crime rate would skyrocket 

My temporary, not on a foundation, portable, storage shed was such a criminal act. I failed to read in the local paper two years ago about a new ordinance the Government has passed for my own good and protection. *Any building larger than 120 square feet must be permitted*

Who'd a thunk it? A storage building not on a foundation? 
Well, the lawbreaker that I am, I went last week to turn myself in and get the permit. 
Long story but the Government has decided that although "everyone" else in the subdivision has outbuildings, I can't have one cause it must be 35' from the back property line and 10' from the side (new code) 

A big shout out of THANKS to Volguy http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=171332&highlight=surveyor   for coming out and easing the pain of surveying my (the Governments) yard. He drew a great set of plans required for the Variance Hearing ($200.00)I'll be having in AUGUST.

I can't touch the shed for 2-1/2 months, and the roof has no shingles yet


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> I'm having trouble seeing what's up with the shed?  I see the sign, but is there something obvious I'm missing with the shed itself?  Feeling a little slow this morning....



You think you're slow, 10 replies before I told the story


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

teethdoc said:


> I did not get a permit for finishing out my attic in a section of Birmingham similar to Cobb County.  They tried to give me a hard time when the contractors put all of the demolition materials out by the street.  I told them I was just cleaning out my basement and this was stuff I was storing in case I needed it in the future.
> 
> I also got my dumpster Condemed for putting too much construction debree on another house I remodeled
> 
> The govnt. at it's finest.



I like your style


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 12, 2008)

So now instead of looking at a nice shed that increases property value that happens to be 2 ft. over the line, your neighbors get to look at a half unfinished shed for several months.  Common sense is not so common anymore.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Short end of the stick*







....ed.


You can never own land, otherwise you wouldn't have to pay for it yearly, again and again....

In the middle of the night hook it up to a truck and pull/drag it into the right (legal) area.  Say you had no idea what happened.  Maybe type up a note that's signed "The Good Neighbor", explaining you were righting a wrong.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jun 12, 2008)

looks like a portable building to me,maybe a little open airish tho


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I can't touch the shed for 2-1/2 months, and the roof has no shingles yet



TARP!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> TARP!!




Ya think?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Ya think?



try to find a hot pink one, you know you wanna


----------



## BPR (Jun 12, 2008)

What would be the difference if you bought one and put it in your back yard?  There wouldn't be a permit needed then would there?


----------



## jneil (Jun 12, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I live in a 40+ yo subdivision and no homeowners association  There is however a retired old lady, 1/2 mile up the road who rides around anonimously turning folks in for such henious crimes as parking on the grass, leaving a ladder outside, expired car tags , ect. Thankfully we have her around or the crime rate would skyrocket



I'd find a way to get her put in a home.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 12, 2008)

> What would be the difference if you bought one and put it in your back yard?



Nothing.  That's what he's saying ---over a certain size, it has to be permitted.

And apparently he doesn't have big enough yard to meet the setback requirements, so now he is going to have to get a variance.

There's a similar requirement in Clarke County, but fortunately it is one of the silly laws they ignore.  Our covenants prohibit any outbuildings, but thank goodness they are out of date.


----------



## JD (Jun 12, 2008)

When you finally get to finish it paint it hot pink and lime green at least for a little while. She what she thinks about that.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 12, 2008)

Make it a blue tarp.  You know you want to look like a hurricane victim in Florida.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Make it a blue tarp.  You know you want to look like a hurricane victim in Florida.



Wonder if I could get Katrina funds?
I'm a victim I tell ya! Where's my money


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

BPR said:


> What would be the difference if you bought one and put it in your back yard?  There wouldn't be a permit needed then would there?



From my newly aquired book of knowlege 

Under 120 square feet no permit needed

120 square feet you need a permit but can for the most part put it within 5' of your fence (back of house only)

144 square feet and up permit required and must follow current building set-back of 35' from back line and 10' from side property line

My house is 38' from "back" line so I could build a 3' wide and 100' long building, I guess?


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 12, 2008)

FYI - Most counties require a permit for demolition too.


----------



## Buck (Jun 12, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> When you finally get to finish it paint it hot pink and lime green at least for a little while.



Then it would match the rest of the house...


----------



## thomasr (Jun 12, 2008)

Put an axel and tires on it.  Now it's an enlcosed trailer!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jun 12, 2008)

I like the staples on the tree! Should have put it on the building! But guess they were afraid they may get peppered!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 12, 2008)

The rules are the rules.

Good thing you weren't cheering on a pony while building it. They'duv locked you up for life.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 12, 2008)

> 3' wide and 100' long building,



You know you've always wanted a chicken house.



> 120 square feet you need a permit but can for the most part put it within 5' of your fence (back of house only)



Is there any limit to the number that you could have?  5 of them in a row, your own little storage operation?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> You know you've always wanted a chicken house.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any limit to the number that you could have?  5 of them in a row, your own little storage operation?



I've already threatened to cut it in half,  you're only allowed one building


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 12, 2008)

you have to build these things overnight Ta-tonka...


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats why I love the country life, no subdivisions for me telling me how to live. I park my truck in the grass sometimes, I leave the boat out sometime, pee off the porch, go to the car for my wife in nothing but my underwear, course you cant see my house from the road either.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't touch the shed for 2-1/2 months, and the roof has no shingles yet....................  Hey Bud, I have a very nice blue roof tarp that will cover the whole building and your supplies if you would like to borrow it.  you are more than welcome to it. give me a shout.


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 14, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well, the lawbreaker that I am,


 
First step --Admitting you have a problem.



> I went last week to turn myself in


 
Second Step --Taking responsibility for your actions.

Wow, Mr. Chips sounds like you need a Therapist or you and Ms. Nosey should get together for a group hug.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 14, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> Thats why I love the country life, no subdivisions for me telling me how to live. I park my truck in the grass sometimes, I leave the boat out sometime, pee off the porch, go to the car for my wife in nothing but my underwear, course you cant see my house from the road either.



I live in Marietta and still do the same things!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 14, 2008)

Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> I can't touch the shed for 2-1/2 months, and the roof has no shingles yet....................  Hey Bud, I have a very nice blue roof tarp that will cover the whole building and your supplies if you would like to borrow it.  you are more than welcome to it. give me a shout.



Thanks very much for the offer, I have a tarp.


----------



## iowa-boy (Jun 14, 2008)

we  had a old lady like that that would turn everyone in for every thing.i got turned in for oil spots she said was damaging the enviroment. she had 2 dogs, hence, "HAD"2 dogs. it is amzing how many of those little exlax chocolates those little things will eat


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 14, 2008)

lokks to me like all you have to do is tear the stop work order sign down and then keep building.................


----------



## whitworth (Jun 14, 2008)

*Cobb County!!!! Cobb County!!!!!*

Cobb County has building permits and zoning ordinances.  Why they have a tradition to uphold.  

Did you get your Cobb County permit for the riding lawn mower vacuum cleaner for the house.  
Neal Boortz use to talk about them on his radio show, years ago.  

That Cobb County is "sumthing" else.


----------



## t wayne (Jun 14, 2008)

iowa-boy said:


> we  had a old lady like that that would turn everyone in for every thing.i got turned in for oil spots she said was damaging the enviroment. she had 2 dogs, hence, "HAD"2 dogs. it is amzing how many of those little exlax chocolates those little things will eat



Taking out your frustration with the old hag by killing her dogs.  What did the dog do to you????

I had some Sweet Ol' Boy poison my dogs several year ago, and to this day if I find out who he was...I WILL HURT him.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2008)

Heck you got a stop work order. I put a false plywood wall in front of my garage door,painted it white and installed trim to match the door and the tax assesor came and re-evaluated my property, I get to fight with them this week about the valuation, needless to say I will remove the insulated wall and move it inside if they tick me off. Then I'm gonna sue them for not valuing the house correctly after they allowed the marina to rezone to build 3 houses and close down the water access that raised the value so high on my house in the first place. 

I also have some old billboard vinyls with Hooters Girls on em that would cover your building and half your back yard if you really want to get their attention.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Jun 16, 2008)

Your main #1 problem is Cobb county. Im an electrical contractor and Cobb county is by FAR the biggest pain in the rear to deal with that i've ever encountered. Its absolutely amazing at some of the things ive been turned down for on an electrical inspection just so they can get that extra re-inspection fee.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 16, 2008)

TGattis said:


> Heck you got a stop work order. I put a false plywood wall in front of my garage door,painted it white and installed trim to match the door and the tax assesor came and re-evaluated my property, I get to fight with them this week about the valuation, needless to say I will remove the insulated wall and move it inside if they tick me off. Then I'm gonna sue them for not valuing the house correctly after they allowed the marina to rezone to build 3 houses and close down the water access that raised the value so high on my house in the first place.
> 
> I also have some old billboard vinyls with Hooters Girls on em that would cover your building and half your back yard if you really want to get their attention.



County has refused my paperwork for the variance. I tried to give them a notorized Quit Claim Deed and the requirements specifically states Warranty Deed! 

Now my case can't be heard for 90 days 

Hooters billboard is starting to sound good right now. 

Are they taller than 8'?
How would they look inside the house? I'd hate for em to get rained on.


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm telling you Chips go do the group hug thing with Ms. Nosey. 

Wine..... flowers...... Who knows?

Just trying to help, it seems she is the one around there that makes things happen.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 16, 2008)

BPR said:


> What would be the difference if you bought one and put it in your back yard?  There wouldn't be a permit needed then would there?



I worked for a company in Valdosta that builds and delivers wooden portable storage building as transportation manager for a few months.

More than a few counties in Florida require the homewoner pull a permit before you delivered the building.
Several Ga. counties were considering implementing a permit requirement also.

Point is the government leaves no stone unturned if there is a dollar laying under it.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> County has refused my paperwork for the variance. I tried to give them a notorized Quit Claim Deed and the requirements specifically states Warranty Deed!
> 
> Now my case can't be heard for 90 days
> 
> ...



Go see the guys at Lamar Outdoor Advertising they have a pile of the billboard vinyls-maybe even one for a defunct strip club. The smallest ones are 10'6" X 36' the larger ones are 14' X 48'. There might be a small chance they would have some that are 20 X 60. 

If they turn down your variance request draw up papers to sue them for discrimination based on the fact you are not ..............
or for attempting to kill the tree by spiking it with staples.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 16, 2008)

too bad this guy isn't your county attorney

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=8471


----------

